# Amano Shrimp and Angelfish (can it work?)



## Tyveck (Jul 6, 2014)

They should be ok as long as you have the right water balance. I have 2 angel fish and they don't bother my shrimp. I have a 55 gallon with lots of plants for my shrimp to hide. As long as you have a place for them to hide away you should be fine! Heck, I have bred my CRS out of this tank!


----------



## jeffturneraz (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a pretty big angel in a little 20 tall. He has at least 15 shrimp running around. He could care less.

I think the key is whether the angels have enough room to stay away from the bottom mostly. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Adult angelfish will eat shrimp and fishes that can fit in their mouths .It is natural food to them.
I would venture to say it would be expected.


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

You should be for couple months before Angel grow to full size.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

In my experience no. At that size they might be OK for a while.


----------

